# Skagit Co. CBO Tim Devries Passed Away



## righter101 (Aug 7, 2012)

For those of you in the NW or who might have met Tim:

Tim Devries Passes Away

It is with great sadness to report that Tim DeVries, CBO, ACO, from Skagit County, passed away after a long battle with lung cancer. Tim served on the WABO Board of Directors for many years and resigned in the spring as 1st Vice President. He attended the WABO Annual Meeting in Marysville in June, where President Justice presented him with the 2012 WABO Building Official of the Year Award for his years of support for the Association.

Tim was known for his upbeat attitude about life and his constant smile. He loved to ride his motorcycle and often attended WABO meetings on his bike. When he was diagnosed last year, he decided to check items off his bucket list and live every moment of every day.

He is survived by his wife, Barbara, and his many friends and colleagues from Skagit County and WABO. He will be missed.


----------



## Little_Guy (Aug 8, 2012)

He loved the bugs in his teeth and he always kept the rubber down, His Harley will miss the rides with him, as will all of us. He was a good friend and a Peer and will be greatly missed, Ride on my friend.

Little_Guy


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2012)

My deepest sympathies to his friends and family!


----------



## Alias (Aug 9, 2012)

My condolences to his family and friends on their loss.

Sue


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 9, 2012)

Was he someone on this forum?


----------

